# My cat started meowing all the time for no reason



## FUTV (Aug 26, 2003)

She's acting weird and I don't know why. She has a sister so she has no reason to be a weird neurotic cat, and she's always been a really good cat, but lately she meows over and over for no reason and it's driving me nutz. She's fixed so it's not that, and she's a year and a few months old.

HELP!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm at a loss! I always check food, water, litter box, and love. If that isn't the problem, I play with my cat. She likes to fetch, believe it or not! Of course, her meowing is not excessive, because Siamese are natural born talkers. If this continues, or she seems uncomfortable, see what the vet says. I wish I could be more hellp.


----------



## DizzyJon (Aug 12, 2003)

My cat goes through little bouts of walking around like she's lost something and just keeps meowing. I have learned that this is just part of her behavior and nothing ever medical was associated with it. You may want to determine this with your cat.


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

That's strange. Like the other members said, check food, water, litter box and give your kitty plenty of attention. Does your cat appear to be in any discomfort? If it continues, you might want to check things out with your vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

hehehe! I like your signature/quote thingy, FUTV--did you come up with that one? :lol:


----------



## lady_chocolate (Aug 21, 2003)

My cat just acting the same way... He has been a scredy cat and never meow before... But now he like to go out more and meow all time. What's the sudden change I wonder...


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

My cat will go through periods were she will wander around and meow constantly for no apparent reason. I always check food, water, and litter and give her some attention. She generally only does this for 15 minutes or less. I agree that if it continues for long periods your cat should probably be checked by the vet.
Good luck! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## catnapt (Sep 15, 2003)

hi
sometimes cats who were spayed got an incomplete spay, it doesn't happen often but i know several people who have had to have kitty spayed twice!
i hope this isnt' the case for your kitty

otherwise, if all else is well, consider it a quirk of hers
my 5yr old was very quiet until about a year ago, she started to wander around the house at night calling out

i asked around and found out that was not unusual 
must've been a full moon!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This article might be helpful:

http://www.perfectpaws.com/happy.html


----------



## julie (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi I have 2 siamese and a moggy who was brought up with them....they are all very vocal and i can have two way conversations with them. In fact Lilly the moggy positivley insulted me the other night. I could not find my regular PJ bottoms and so had to wear old ones that don't quite fit anymore. As I came downstairs, i said to my husband don'y laugh at me and Lilly walks in and I swear she made a noise like laughing for a whole two minutes.....whats that about huh? She has never made a noise like that before....well I don't need to say that my hubby thought that was hysterical


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

julie, If the kitty learned how to laugh that fast, he must be right!! Better get some new jammies! :wink: That's so funny!


----------

